# Holy Crap - - - - I Got Bombed !!



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Holy Crap - - - - I Got Bombed !!*

Da Klugs hit me with a retaliatory strike that landed today.
Whoa! Man!! (See picture below)

This has to be one of the nicest, kindest, most generous, thoughtful . . . and yes, mischievous . . . gifts that I have ever received.

Thank you Dave, you've really outdone yourself. I am in your debt . . . or maybe not . . . let's just put an end to this crazy bombing war :bx right now. I'm pooped!! :r

Now I have to tell you folks I was shocked at this gift. Really was. Even more surprised because I figured that Dave must have really done some homework.
Here's what's been going on:
1) When Dave first joined, I sensed right away that he was an old lover of the leaf and had quite an experienced palate, although it was very limited when it came to ISOM's. So what did I do? I bombed him! Sent him a small collection of some very nice top shelf classics (i.e. Cohiba Lancero, Epi2, Sir Winston, etc.., you get the picture). I could just about see the frightened expression on his face as he was nodged those slippery slopes. Priceless! (LOL) Then, I joined in the most recent raid adding more damage. Poor Dave (ROFL), I don't think he'll ever be the same after joining CS.  
2) Dave's always been nice to show his appreciation for the generosity I've shown other new members with my bombings never asking for anything in return.
3) Now most of you don't know this, but I've been on a cigar buying freeze for the last 4 months (since Thanksgiving, really). Figure I got plenty of cigars so I needed to pay some bills, buy holiday gifts, be careful with my spending, etc... , but in those few months I missed out on quite a few specials that were around, i.e. the Boli Gold Medal (which I wasn't very excited about), the RA Belicoso (I figured those will be around a while), and the Cohiba Sublime. Now the Cohiba I felt bad about, especially since I like the Cohiba DC EL very much. Just figured that I'll make up for it with other cigars that I'll be buying down the road. (Finally broke down & ordered a couple of boxes yesterday, a Partagas Serie P and a Boli Corona Junior.)
Well, Dave must have really done some homework, and read some of my posts from the past few months. Somehow he figured out what would blow me away -- and man, did he ever!!

I'm very impressed and very touched Dave.

Thank you again so much.
May we get a chance to hang out together & herf real soon. :w


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

That's more like a nuke Mo 

Bought time someone got ya good  

Nice Job Dave. Like the framed pic


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

I Don't know what to say with that Bomb! Mo, Congrats. 
Dave You are something Amigo...


A Big Salud To Both Of You!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mo

Kindness should have it's rewards. Or at least a replenishment of your humi closet for all the aged "ready to smoke sticks" you have sent me. You exemplify all that is good about Club Stogie. I'm humbled (and that’s not easy) to have made your acquaintance and look forward to you actually aging those. I have issues with keeping them around long enough.

Thanks for the shove. (I love the EEF)

Dave


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

could not happen to a nicer gorilla.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

You astound; once again Dave! Great job; and what a great bomb!

Congrats MO! If ever there was somebody who needs to be bombed for retalliation over good deeds, it would be you!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow! That's quite the hit, Dave! And I couldn't think of a more worthy target for such an elegant assortment of goodies


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mo, you are a well-deserving target, and Dave, you are one helluva generous gorilla...congrats to you both!! Super Bomb!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i normally don't comment on bombs, other than to pass on how many great gorillas we have here, and based on my own personal experience...

but, DAMN!
A) excellent job, dave
B) couldn't have happened to a more deserving person on here

i know a lot of people say that, but if you've never been the target of Mo's generousity on many occassions, you just have no clue what this guy is like.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, this is beyond nuclear warfare. This is like watching Godzilla vs. Rodan.

The target couldn't have been more deserving, and great googily moogily, nice hit Dave!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Congratulations Mo, You definitely Deserved it.. And that picture is totally cool.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yowza!
doesn't that violate the geneva convention?


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Since my first day here, Mo was the first person that really made me call this forum home. I was humbled by his reply to a thread I wrote, and he was the first to give me a Ring Guage point. You deserve every bit of what's in that box, and Dave what you did is something else! great post. I love it.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

A bomb that impresses Mo...wouldn't have imagined it. 

The most deserved gesture out of the recent hits. Dave...you've outdone yourself. Out-friggin'-standing. 


S.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Wow, this is beyond nuclear warfare. This is like watching Godzilla vs. Rodan.
> 
> The target couldn't have been more deserving, and great googily moogily, nice hit Dave!


I'm saddened that you didn't feel the need to mention Mothra....


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Now thats something Dave. Congrats Mo, even with my big mouth,I'm speechless...............


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Holy crap indeed!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'm saddened that you didn't feel the need to mention Mothra....


Mothra is the most underappreciated inhabitant of Monster Island, Tom.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Holy sweet whistling $#@$#.

I gotta say my jaw dropped but I wasn't surprised - Dave is a heck of a generous guy and Mo is deserving of anything that can be thrown at him. 

WTG Dave!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats Mo! Dave your a class act man!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Dave you have outdone yourself! Unbelievable act of generosity to a very deserving target.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Wow, this is beyond nuclear warfare. This is like watching Godzilla vs. Rodan.
> 
> The target couldn't have been more deserving, and great googily moogily, nice hit Dave!


<badly lip-sync overdub>

Well said. I wish I'd thought of that. 
Very nicely played Dave - who could deserve a bombin more than Mo?

</bad lip-sync overdub>


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. Thats a better Bomb than anything I got for Christmas this year! That Cartoon is really Amazing Dave.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Okay Dave you win, I guess all I've been doing is shooting a BB Gun :r !!!! Nice job to both of you!!! Mo, you deserve this for all the help and advice you've given here.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Just exactly how many megaton is that?  Unbelievable Dave.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

radar said:


> Holy crap indeed!


Radar, you are soo right.

Mo,

you are truely The Man here, I appreciate all you do to make this place soo friendly.

I knew what was heading your way, I have been eagerly awaiting the detonation!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm glad I got to be a part of that... cause I don't know how esle I could bomb the man. But, considering Da Klugz hooked me up with stogies for doing the drawing, I can't really take any credit. All I can say is Mo deserves it! 
-eef


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Just damn....
Great job Dave and congrats to Mo, a deserving BOTL.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

eef said:


> I'm glad I got to be a part of that... cause I don't know how esle I could bomb the man. But, considering Da Klugz hooked me up with stogies for doing the drawing, I can't really take any credit. All I can say is Mo deserves it!
> -eef


Your pic made the bomb. The essence of MoTheMan, at least in the CS context. Thanks for doing it and you know the cigars were a thank you vs. a fee. EEF - we have to come up with something else to send you. Either that or just open a cigar and caricature store.

P.S. I have an idea for something new if you're interested.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

OUTSTANDING!!!

Damn, Dave!! everyone here had been trying to make Mo blush with a bomb.....I think we are all living vicariously through you now!!!! :r 


I'll just echo what has been said above......couldn't have happened to a more deserving, generous gorilla. (Unless, of course, it was DaKlugs!!!  )

Yet another testament to the caliber of primates that grace this board with their presence. We are all humbled in their midst! Way to go!!! 

I'm sure that I can speak for many around here, that we all wish we could compete with that!! (Mo and Dave: does this mean that there is a cease-fire, or a truce that would stop additional sorties from being carried out between you two? Because it's been quite fun watching you two try to out-gun each other........  )


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow!!!Nice play...It has all been said already by those above so I will just say that I hope to one day have the knowledge and ability that the two of you have shown here. You BOTL's are what we all aspire to be when we grow up


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Uniputt said:


> OUTSTANDING!!!
> (Mo and Dave: does this mean that there is a cease-fire, or a truce that would stop additional sorties from being carried out between you two? Because it's been quite fun watching you two try to out-gun each other........  )


Dave said something on his wish list about wanting something aged.
could that mean . . . PRE EMBARGO?! 

OK, OK, I'll hold off for now. No bombs for a while (at least). :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DsrtDog said:


> Wow!!!Nice play...It has all been said already by those above so I will just say that I hope to one day have the knowledge and ability that the two of you have shown here. You BOTL's are what we all aspire to be when we grow up


Don't mistake supply chain strength with knowledge. I'm a newb with a couple big cabinets of cigars. Mo is one of the knowledge sources here.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, those loook amazing. That is true generosity. Da Klugs is also sending me my wishlist soon. I can't wait. 

-Joe

P.S.- Feel free to send me one of those, I've never had a Cohiba!  :w


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

congrats Mo. Way to go Dave you picked a very deserving person.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Mo cracked corn and I don't care
Klugsie cracked corn I still don't care
Klugs cracked Mo with some Sublimes
Take that you stupid corn!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Great Bomb Dave. From what I can tell, and from what people say it could not have happened to a better guy. Congratulations Mo.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

When I first came to the boards Mo helped me out immensely. After I began to build my little cache I wondered to myself "what can you send a guy with a closetador that he doesn't already have???" So I just sent out some sticks to the next noobie like he did for me. As far as my question goes I guess Dave answered that one for me...I was just short about $600.

Nice play Dave and I hate to be redundant here but what goes around comes around in the Karmic Brotherhood of the Leaf. You deserve it Mo.


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeez! Very, very kind of you Dave, you have been generous to many here and have added immensely to the quality of this forum. As for your target, well...he's is 'the man' after all!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

BUMP! God damn that's some serious stuff there. Nice Bomb Dave, if that's what you want to call it. You are a stand up guy. Puts a smile on my face.


----------

